# Statische html Seiten aus Datenbank erstellen lassen



## Wuselchen (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen 

In einer Datenbank lieben 2 Spalten 
1 = Zahl 
2 = Text 

Nun möchte ich die Daten fortlaufend auslesen und eine html Seite erstellen lassen. Nehmen wir an, in der Db sind 100 Datensätze. Dann möchte ich erst fünf dann die restlichen erstellen lassen. 
Also mit where Zahl < 5 


Es soll also pro Datensazt eine Seite erstellt werden, mit dem Dateinamen $Zahl.html 

Diese Seite soll ein Standart-html Gerüst haben 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<html> 
<head> 
<title>{Text}</title> 
</head> 
<body> 
{Text} 
</body> 
</html>
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



{Text} soll jeweils aus der Datenbak in die Seite geschrieben werden. 

Über eure Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Mirko D (22. Mai 2004)

Da recherchierst Du besser mal nach Templates und deren Umsetzung. Aber mit einem bisschen feingefühl unseres Suchmeschanismus hättest du das auch so herausgefunden. 



http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials23173.html 


http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials12907.html 

Gruß Mirko


----------



## Wuselchen (22. Mai 2004)

Ein Templates ist nicht mein Problem. Mein Problem ist eher das Auslesen von jeweils 5 Spalten der Datenbank. 
Und das dann zusammenfügen zu einen String.


----------



## low-group (22. Mai 2004)

suchst du eventl dies: ?

ORDER BY blabla DESC LIMIT 5


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (22. Mai 2004)

Meinst du nun Spalten oder Zeilen?

Wenn du Zeilen meinst (wovon ich ausgehe) dann funktioniert das einfach mit einem LIMIT 5 am Ende deiner Abfrage.

Eine ein bisschen genauere Problembeschreibung wäre wünschenswert.


----------



## KristophS (23. Mai 2004)

Was ich weiterhin nicht versteher


> Und das dann zusammenfügen zu einen String.


Ja also was meinst du damit? Und es sind doch Zahlen oder?


----------



## Wuselchen (23. Mai 2004)

Ganz einfach ich möchte aus einer simplen Text-Datei jeweils fünf Sätze in einer html-datei schreiben und diese dann abspeichern.


----------



## DrachenKaiser (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
also wie ich das verstehe möchtest du 5 Zeilen/Datensätze aus einer
TXT-Datei herraus lesen.


```
<?php
$begin=0; //von wo die auslese beginnen soll.
$daten=5;//Anzahl der Zeilen/Datensätze.
$db=file('mydb.txt');
for($i=$begin;$i<$daten;$i++)
{
              /*Hier kommt dein Code hin*/
              echo $db[$i];
}
?>
```
Hast du das so gemeint?

bye


----------



## Wuselchen (23. Mai 2004)

Genau, 

Nun fehlt mir nur die Schleife von rund 100 Sätzen, jeweils fünf auszulesen.


----------



## DrachenKaiser (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
wie meinst du das?
bye


----------

